# FF and IE not showing the same thing



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I've got a webpage that I'm working on, and for some reason, there are a couple of things that FF and IE are showing differently. I know that sometimes colors will not be the same, but I've never had these two problems before. I'm hoping someone can look at the code and let me know what might be wrong, or if maybe my computer is playing tricks on me again, which is not unheard of. 

Here is the address:

http://www.themanestreet.com/practicesites/nubeginningsfarm/index.htm

Here's what I see:

In IE, the text is Black Chancery. This is what it is supposed to be. In FF, though, I see it in Times New Roman.

In IE, the border of grassy fields with flowers is somehow corrupted, in FF, it is clear and sharp.

Do these things occur for anyone else? If so, can someone tell me why, cause my eyes are crossed from looking at code.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I don't have that font so all I see is Times font no matter the browser, but here is what else I see;

The grass image is the same in both browsers for me, you may be seeing a cached one in FF.

The font style is inline, firefox doesn't like inline since the attributes are different, and Black Chancery is BlackChancery, change that and see what happens in Firefox.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Attached is a screenshot of what I see in Firefox 2.0.0.13 on Linux _after_ installing the Black Chancery font.

You viewed the site in IE and Firefox on the *same computer* and different fonts were displayed?

Peace...


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

> The grass image is the same in both browsers for me, you may be seeing a cached one in FF.


I deleted the cache in IE (which is the one where I'm seeing a corrupted image) but it still shows the same. But, if everyone else is seeing it as clear and sharp, then it's my computer, again. My computer has a tendency to show me stuff that no one else sees. 

Okay, I figured out what was wrong with the FF fonts............somehow, in the FF options, the box for "allow pages to choose their own fonts instead of my selections above" had gotten unchecked.  Probably my daughter playing around with it. 

So, the fonts are okay, but, there is still the grassy image discrepancy. However, if everyone is seeing the grass sharp and clear, then it is probably my computer again.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Attached are screenshots of the grass background when viewed in IE6 (Maxthon 2.0.9) and Opera 9.5b, both on Windows XP.

Peace...


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Here are what I see. The first image is with IE, as you can see, there is an odd greyness in the image. The second one is from FF, it is fine.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I see what you mean. I do NOT see that in IE6 on my machine. Are you using IE7?

EDIT: Yeah, you're using IE7. Looks like you have some pending Windows updates to install as well. 

I don't know why you're seeing what you're seeing.

Peace...


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, like I said, my computer (or the browsers, I'm not sure which), tend to show me things that no one else sees.  Like on my homepage, in FF, I see these HUGE spaces in between the sections. I've attached a screen shot of that below. Clearing the cache, whatever, nothing works; those spaces are always there. But no one else's FF shows that.  Doesn't show me that in IE7, either. Just MY Firefox.



> Looks like you have some pending Windows updates to install as well.


When you have a connection as slow as mine...........those updates sit there till I'm not busy doing something else. 

So, anyway, if no one else's browser is showing that grey funk in the images, I'll not worry about it.


----------



## AndyParinn (Apr 4, 2008)

Even in the thumbnails you attached i don't see much of a difference short of the positioning of the text, and the colors are slightly different: this is only because firefox and IE render differently. As for the font, if you want that font to appear on every computer for that heading text you will have to use an image.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, if you go look at my homepage (which is in my signature), you will see a very big difference. Those huge spaces between the sections don't actually exist for anyone else.  The text actually goes all the way down to the next color section.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I see that now too. There must be something special about your system configuration. 

Peace...


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, it's possessed.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> Clearing the cache, whatever, nothing works; those spaces are always there. But no one else's FF shows that.  Doesn't show me that in IE7, either. Just MY Firefox.


Do you have any Firefox extensions installed? Have you tried running Firefox in safe mode and see if the rendering issues are still there?

Peace...


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I have tried creating a new profile and using FF safe mode. It still views the same.......


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Have you tried standing on your head and waving the rubber chicken around while saying the "_Chant of Making_"? 

Peace...


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

tomdkat said:


> Have you tried standing on your head and waving the rubber chicken around while saying the "_Chant of Making_"?
> 
> Peace...


That may be what I try next.


----------

